# TESO Maus Bug



## Stueppi (25. Januar 2015)

Ich kopiere einfach mal den Text vom Thread aus deren Forum das ich erstellt habe hier, ich traue denen da nicht.
Mausgeschwindigkeit erhÃ¶ht sich spontan - Elder Scrolls Online

Hi, ich bin neu bei ESO und habe einen extrem nervigen Bug (eigentlich schon ein - ich werde es nie wieder spielen und vergessen das ich es gekauft habe- Bug).

Immer mal wieder, ich veränder nix an meiner Maus, erhöht sich plötzlich die Mausgeschwindigkeit extrem. Also nicht so ein bisschen wie mit einer Mausbeschleunigung, sondern wie wenn die Maus mit 6000 DPI benutzt wird.
Das maximale was ich aber eingestellt habe und nutzbar sein sollte ist 1600 DPI (800 mein spiele Standard), ich komme also auch nciht versehentlich auf die Taste zum ändern der DPI.

Gibt es da einen Fix in der Config oder so?
Meine Maus ist die Logitech G502.

Der Support hatte sich darauf gemeldet und gesagt ich soll ein Windows Update machen das es für Logitech Hardware gibt (nichts gefunden) und den aktuellen Treiber laden (ist aktuell). Der auf mein Ticket geantwortet hatte meinte er habe die selbe Maus, vieleicht benutzt der W8 wegen dem Update.
Vieleicht wisst Ihr ja was.


----------

